# [info 2ter Boss] kleine info über T4 Bastionstreppen



## Rogar (28. Oktober 2008)

Die Bastionstreppen sind die erste Möglichkeit im PvE an vollständige Set's für eure Klassen zu kommen. Diese Set's sind auf Höhe der RvR Set's mit rufrang 31-35 eingestuft, aber schneller zu bekommen. Man sollte diese Instanzen nicht vor einem mindestlevel von 32 betreten.

Die Instanzen befinden sich in einem extra Gebiet, das man erreicht, wenn man auf der Karte von PRAAG ganz oben rechts im Nord-Osten durch ein Portal läuft.

Dort angekommen wartet ein großer Tempel auf euch, in dem ihr sehr viele Quests annehmen könnt, und es auch einen Belohnungsmeister gibt wie in jedem Kapitel.

Die Bastionstreppen teilen sich in 3 unterschiedlich instanzierte Gebiete auf. 

- Links geht es in eine 33er Instanz, die 3 Pq's, einen random spawn Held und zum Schluss einen Endboss enthält.

-Rechts gelangt ihr zu einer 35-36 Instanz die in etwa das gleiche Boss Verhältnis hat.

- Auf einer höheren Ebene befindet sich schlussendlich eine mindestlevel 40er Instanz, die man auch erst damit betreten kann.

Hier ein >>>>> http://www.warhammermovies.com/movieview.php?id=1253 <<<<< zu den 3 Endbossen
Danke @ Nayla

Alle diese Instanzen sollte man am Anfang mit 2 vollen Gruppen betreten. Die heiler sind sehr stark gefordert bei den Bossen!
Die meisten Bosse haben nur 1 Phase, in der sie Schaden auf den Tank machen, allerdings gibt es bei den PQ Bossen teilweise Features, bei denen man beispielsweise Totenköpfe zerstören muss, die sonst einen unheilbaren Flächenschaden machen, oder Rüstungsstände zerstören, da der Boss sonst einen Rüstungsabsorb von 99% hat.

Die Endbosse der jeweiligen Instanzen sind nochmal extra instanziert, mann kann ihnen nur in einer 6 Mann Gruppe begegnen.
Diese sind in der Regel einfacher als die meisten der PQ Bosse.

Die Endbosse droppen 3-4 blaue Setteile für verschiedene Klassen, insgesamt besteht ein Set aus 5 Teilen.

Für alle Instanzen ist ein gut gemischtes Setup gefordert, sowohl ein fähiger Tank, noch wichtiger gute Heiler und Melee sowohl als auch Ranged/Caster Klassen werden benötigt.


sobald ich mehr weiss oder mein Video fertig ist, gibts hier nen Link


mfg


----------



## Rogar (4. November 2008)

Update für die Bastionstreppen Bosse:


Ich denke mal die pq und random bosse sind nicht so schwer als das man sie erklären müsste.

Wir haben jetzt 2 von 3 Endbossen gelegt und ihr kriegt nen kleinen taktik guide.

Die linke Seite der Bastionstreppe: lvl 33+ mobs, dem Endboss der Instanz müsst ihr euch in einer 6mann Gruppe entgegen stellen. Falls ihr eine Schlachtgruppe habt und mehrere Gruppen den Boss bekämpfen möchten, löst vorher die Schlachtgruppe auf und baut einzelne Gruppen, ansonsten wird der Boss für alle Mitglieder der schlachtgruppe 24h gebunden.

Der kampf gegen den Endboss wurde etwas schwerer gemacht, ist aber mit einem kleinen trick leichter. 
Normalerweise stehen bei diesem boss etwa 30-40 wölfe mit im raum, sobald ihr einen angreift kommt der Boss. Sobald er an eurem Tank dran ist, beginnt er eine Kickphase, in der er euren Tank durch die gegend in die Wölfe schiesst, und sich wärend dessen an euren heilern und dd's zu schaffen macht. Wenn ihr nun aber eure Gruppe hinter einem der Feuerkelche links oder rechts platziert, und der boss so hingestellt wird das er auf dme kelch steht beim tanken, kann er den Tank nicht mehr kicken und wechselt deshalb auch nicht mehr die aggro. 

Fazit: mit einem heiler 33+ gut schaffbar.

Die rechte Seite der Bastionstreppe: lvl 35+ mobs, die letzte PQ vor dem Endboss ist sehr schwer, ihr benötigt mindestens 2 Tanks und 3 heiler. Der Endboss ist ebenfalls nur mit einer 6mann Gruppe bezwingbar. Ihr benötigt 2 Heiler, 1 Deff und 1 Offtank, 2 dd's. Der Boss ist umgeben von 15-20 orangen( nicht agressiven mobs ). Diese könnt ihr töten, sie adden in 5er Gruppen aber des Boss kommt nicht. Danach begibt sich 1 heiler auf den linken Balkon, der andere auf den rechten. Einer der beiden heiler ist nur für den Tank da, der andere heilt die Gruppe.
Der Boss ist ein Caster und hat 2 verschiedene Angriffe. 
Der erste Angriff: ist ein Ground Target Area Effect, sprich der Boss positioniert eine Art leuchtenden Kreis am Boden unter einem Mitglied der Gruppe (dies kann auch der Tank sein). Ihr benötigt hohe grafik/Lichteffekte, um diesen schnell zu erkennen. Der GTAE hat nur einen Radius von 10Fßus, ist aber tödlich auf dauer, sobald jemand das ding sieht muss er sich sofort von da entfernen. An dieser stelle kommt der Offtank ins spiel, der einen schaden reduzierenden buff auf den defftank wirkt ( 50% schaden übernehmen ). Da der Boss sich nicht bewegt und falls der Tank weg laufen muss wegen GTAE muss der offtank kurz den Boss spotten. 
Somit kommen wir zum 2ten Angriff: Sobald der Boss aggro auf ein Ziel hat, das sich nicht im Nahkampf an ihm befindet, zündet er einen AE Dot, der jedes gruppenmitglied für 700 trifft. Wenn dies öfter hintereinander vor kommt stirbt die gruppe. Also ist die erste devise für heiler und caster dd's: immer versuchen den gegner zu besänftigen, aggro reduce taktiken rein hauen und versuchen nicht zu viel schaden zu machen. Wenn dies alles gut klappt, liegt der boss schnell im dreck.

Fazit: mit einer gut aufgestellten gruppe schaffbar, 40er tank und 40er heiler ist zu empfehlen.

soviel erstma von mir. Zur 3ten instanz sag ich euch mehr sobald ichs weiss.


----------



## General Green (10. November 2008)

Sehr nice! Danke fuer die Muehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Náyla. (11. November 2008)

Hier gibts die drei Bosse Thar'lgnan, Lord Slaurith und Kaarn the Vanquisher im Videoformat:

http://www.warhammermovies.com/movieview.php?id=1253


----------



## Rogar (12. November 2008)

push


----------



## Szputnyik (12. November 2008)

Rogar schrieb:


> Die rechte Seite der Bastionstreppe: lvl 35+ mobs, die letzte PQ vor dem Endboss ist sehr schwer, ihr benötigt mindestens 2 Tanks und 3 heiler. Der Endboss ist ebenfalls nur mit einer 6mann Gruppe bezwingbar. Ihr benötigt 2 Heiler, 1 Deff und 1 Offtank, 2 dd's. Der Boss ist umgeben von 15-20 orangen( nicht agressiven mobs ). Diese könnt ihr töten, sie adden in 5er Gruppen aber des Boss kommt nicht. Danach begibt sich 1 heiler auf den linken Balkon, der andere auf den rechten. Einer der beiden heiler ist nur für den Tank da, der andere heilt die Gruppe.
> Der Boss ist ein Caster und hat 2 verschiedene Angriffe.
> Der erste Angriff: ist ein Ground Target Area Effect, sprich der Boss positioniert eine Art leuchtenden Kreis am Boden unter einem Mitglied der Gruppe (dies kann auch der Tank sein). Ihr benötigt hohe grafik/Lichteffekte, um diesen schnell zu erkennen. Der GTAE hat nur einen Radius von 10Fßus, ist aber tödlich auf dauer, sobald jemand das ding sieht muss er sich sofort von da entfernen. An dieser stelle kommt der Offtank ins spiel, der einen schaden reduzierenden buff auf den defftank wirkt ( 50% schaden übernehmen ). Da der Boss sich nicht bewegt und falls der Tank weg laufen muss wegen GTAE muss der offtank kurz den Boss spotten.
> Somit kommen wir zum 2ten Angriff: Sobald der Boss aggro auf ein Ziel hat, das sich nicht im Nahkampf an ihm befindet, zündet er einen AE Dot, der jedes gruppenmitglied für 700 trifft. Wenn dies öfter hintereinander vor kommt stirbt die gruppe. Also ist die erste devise für heiler und caster dd's: immer versuchen den gegner zu besänftigen, aggro reduce taktiken rein hauen und versuchen nicht zu viel schaden zu machen. Wenn dies alles gut klappt, liegt der boss schnell im dreck.
> ...



Naja nach meiner Erfahrung reicht eine 6er Truppe mit 38-40ern aus um alles im rechten Flügel zu legen. 2 Heiler 2 DDs und 2 Tanks sollten Pflicht sein aber alles andere ist echt kein Problem. Der letzte PQ Gegner ist leicht gemacht, indem man einfach erst den Moloch focust und dann den Chaos Typen umhaut. Der Rest lässt sich sehr leicht einzeln pullen (ausser Step2). Zudem droppt jeder Held des vorletzten Steps 1-2 blaue Drops, deshalb ist zu empfehlen mehr Helden zu töten bevor die Zeit abläuft als benötigt und den letzten Champion dann in der letzten Minute zu machen.
Lord Slautherin empfinde ich persönlich als mittelleicht. Es reicht locker 1 Tank - was sogar besser ist, da der Schaden bei einem Fernkämpfer besser aufgehoben ist.
Die Taktik ist:
Alle Schinder erstmal säubern. Sie sind NICHT aggro und auch einzeln pullbar. Jedoch könnt ihr auch 10 auf einmal holen und sie dann wegbomben.
Danach stellt sich die Gruppe in einem Sechseck am Boss auf. Jeweils ein Heiler am Treppenpfosten, die DDs sind am hinterem Eck und die Caster am Rand der Mitte. Der Tank tankt den Boss in der Mitte und bewegt sich nicht weg! Gut ist es (falls man kein TS hat), wenn sich der Tank ein "Renn" Makro macht. Jedesmal wenn Fürst Slautherin seinen Text sagt (nicht erkennbar für Reichweitenkarrieren da sie zu weit wegstehen) haut der Tank sein Makro raus und nach spätestens 3 Sekunden sollten alle Mitglieder ausser der Tank anfangen einen Bogen zu rennen (nicht in andere reinrennen!) bis Fürst Slautherin sein Schwert gehoben hat und der AE ins Leere ging. Danach kann man wieder vollen Schaden und Heilung wirken, jedoch haben Nahkampf DDs den Nachteil immer zum Boss rennen zu müssen und man hat im Durchschnitt 5-10 Sekunden bis zur nächsten Ansage. Es ist daher ein sehr nerviger Kampf in dem man wenig Schaden raushauen kann aber Koordination ist alles. Der Tank MUSS aber beim Boss bleiben und da hilft ein Off Tank auch nichts, ausser Stress den Heilern zu bereiten. Den AE überlebt man normalerweise wenn man mehr als 5000 HP hat knapp und da aus meiner Erfahrung der Tank nie diesen AE Spot kriegt ist es an sich ein leichtes dem Schaden auszuweichen. 
Schwierigkeiten gibt es nur, wenn ein Gruppenmitglied immer stehen bleibt oder gar neben dem Tank steht, da dann der AE den Tank trifft was knapp werden könnte.


P.S. So schwer ist er nicht. Schaden ist gut wegheilbar und ansonsten gibt es wenig Tücken ausser diesem AE. Haben den Boss schon zu 4. gemacht mit 1 Tank 1DD 2 Heiler. Hat sich zwar etwas rausgezögert aber ansonsten sollte es kein Problem darstellen.

nochmal P.S. Wölfe auf der linken Seite auch clearbar ohne dass der Boss kommt


----------



## Rogar (13. November 2008)

jo allerdings spielt das lvl der heiler und tanks ne entscheidende rolle.

ich bin mit nem 33 zelot und nem 40 jünger unterwegs

da is der heal auf die tanks beim boss natürlich schon etwas schwierig


----------



## KingKeeper (13. November 2008)

Man sollte noch erwähnen das es noch einen 4. Boss gibt (Der die Brust vom Set Dropt). Für diesen muss man in jedem Flügel eine bestimmte Quest machen die damit endet das man den Instanzierten Boss des jeweiligen Flügels töten muss. Erst dann erhält man Zugang zum letzten Portal das oben im Mittleren Flügel hinter Boss-Instanz ist.

Haben Heute den 1. Boss mit paar kleinen gelegt und der scheint verändert worden zu sein. Er kickt jetzt nichtmehr den, auf den er Aggro hat, sondern völlig Random jemanden aus der Gruppe (Wohl aber nur Leute die an ihm drann stehen). Sonst wohl wie gehabt, der Mob ist easy bis man alle seine Hunde gekillt hat, dann wird er wütend und haut richtig hart rein. Da er aber scheinbar auch nichtmehr soviel kickt (Heute beim Kill nur 2 mal) sollte es kein Problem sein, den Mob tot zu haben bevor alle Hunde weg sind.


----------



## Rogar (19. November 2008)

so mal wieder ein update, und zwar zum Boss des rechten flügels.

viele halten ihn für verbuggt, ist er aber nicht.

Seit dem patch letzte woche muss man eine neue taktik benutzen.

unter dem boss auf dem boden ist ein stern gezeichnet. dieser makiert die reichweite, ab der er seinen ae dot ständig benutzt.

wenn nun alle fernkämpfer/heiler sich auf die dreieckigen enden der sternspitzen verteilen und dort wärend des kampfes stehn bleiben, passiert euch nichts.

weiterhin gilt allerdings der ae, den der Boss auf ein gruppenmitglied setzt. dieser ist jedoch nicht mehr auf den boden sondern auf den spieler selbst gebunden, somit muss das betroffene gruppenmitlgied sich von den anderen entfernen. bei den fernkämpfern/heilern ist das durch die stern aufstellung weit genug, wenn ein nahkampf dd diesen bekommen, muss er kurz weg laufen um den tank nicht zusätzlich zu schädigen.

somit begrenzt sich der heilungs bedarf wieder auf den tank und das gruppenmitglied, welches den ae auf sich hat.

weiterhin gilt, der ae wird gewirkt, wenn der Boss eine sprechblase über dem kopf hat.


mfg rogar


----------



## Rogar (24. November 2008)

pss.: Es gibt ein weiteres problem, was sicher jedem tank schon aufgefallen ist.

wärend des kampfes switched der boss die aggro vom tank auf ein anderes gruppenmitglied.

die entsteht durch eine nachwirkung des ae.

in dem bereich, wo ein spieler den ae bekommt, entsteht kurz vor ende des ae ein zeichen am boden, welches jeden, der sich auf ihm befindet, sofort in der aggro liste ganz nach oben setzt.

2 problemlösungen

a)
der spieler, welcher den ae trägt, entfernt sich noch wärend der ae auf ihm tickt von dem gebiet, welches natürlich unter umständen den ae dot provozieren kann.

b)
ihr habt einen offtank dabei, der abwechselnd mit dem maintank die aggro zurück spottet. dies bevorzuge ich, da in der regel niemand nach 1-2 schlägen schon tot ist. 

fazit: mit ein bischen rum probieren durchaus auch fürn random gruppen schaffbar.


----------



## Yronnyn (11. Januar 2009)

Wir haben ein kleines Problem in der Linken BT. Der 2te PQ Boss macht uns immer Platt mit seinen AEs. Gibt es da einen Trick?

Meist gehen wir mit 2-3 Tanks 1-2 DDs und 2 Heiler (Schamies). Leider Schaffen wir 2 Schamies nicht gegen die AEs zu heilen.


Gruß und danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Rogar (12. Januar 2009)

ich weiss es jetzt nicht mehr aus dem kopf aber der 2te boss war der mit den 2 schädeln gell?

ihr müsst 1-2 dd's nur für das zerstören der schädel abstellen, diese spawnen am anfang hintereinander und dann im abstand von 15sek wieder. die schädel zerstören hat oberste priorität, am besten dafür die melee einsetzen. es reicht vollkommen wenn 1 zauberer schaden auf den boss macht.


----------



## Yronnyn (12. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube ja. Okay das erklärt alles. Damit sollte das dann gehen. Ich berichte über Erfolg oder Misserfolg.

Danke


----------



## Tschenkadelow (11. Februar 2009)

hmm hast du nicht den 2ten boss links gemeint???

naja egal ich hätte zu den boss mit den blitzen ne frage wie bekommt man den down bisjetzt nur einma mit ner RIESEN gruppe geschaft

wäre cool wenn ihr mir tips geben könnted


----------



## Rogar (11. Februar 2009)

also der mit den blitzen ist auch nur so schwer, wie man ihn sich selbst macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am besten tankt man ihn am anfang in einer ecke. die meisten blitzen entstehen hinter/unter dem boss.
da muss der tank dann schnell reagieren und den boss weg ziehen, damit die nahkämpfer nicht drauf gehen. allerdings kön nenn se ja auch bei den heilern spawnen. die bleiben am besten ausserhalb des raumes und laufen in den raum rein wenn blitze bei ihnen kommen.

wenn ihr bissi aufpasst und direkt weg rennt wnen blitze da sind gehts eig ganz gut.


----------



## Tschenkadelow (11. Februar 2009)

thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

